# Popular and easy to read books about Lord of the Rings - suggestions



## Imbacil (Jan 29, 2021)

Greetings.

Recently, I've got an opportunity of a lifetime - a possibility to translate a book about LOTR. The problem with it is that the book has to have popular appeal, so I cannot use anything too scientific. As an example, the stuff the publisher is looking for is in the vein of David Day's books about LOTR (but I cannot use him, because two books have already been translated to my language last year). Do you think you have a suggestion for me? I am afraid that the stuff I would like to translate is too "scientific" or "nerdy" if you forgive such expressions - there is no translation of the Letters of JRR Tolkien or for example the Annotated Hobbit, which would be great for those of my countrymen who do not wield English the way I do.

Thanks for any suggestions!

Imba


----------

